#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Друбчен Ригдзин Дюпа под руководством Патрула Ринпоче - с 3 по 14 марта 2014!

## Pedma Kalzang

Открыта регистрация на Друпчен Ригдзин Дюпа, который пройдет с 3 по 14 марта в Дхарма-сити (Бельгия)! Друпчен проведет наш драгоценный учитель Патрул Ринпоче с участием Кхенпо Тубтена Лодро Ньима.

На протяжении четырехдневного подготовительного курса (03/03-06/03) все участники смогут в совершенстве освоить практику друбчена, а сам друбчен продлится 8 ночей и 7 полных дней (06/03 19:00 -14/03 08:00). Это необычайная возможность для всех нас не дать угаснуть традиции нашей линии, а также создать причины для будущего благоденствия и счастья, как нашего собственного, так и всех живых существ.

Обратите внимание на изменение системы расчета стоимости проживания и участия в курсе. Также по последней информации с ЗПИ к началу друпчена Тиша-румс будут готовы к принятию гостей.

Зарегистрироваться и узнать все подробности вы можете на сайте:
http://semrig.ru/rd-drupchen-2014.html
http://zpi.patrulrinpoche.net/rigdzindupa-drupchen-2014

----------

Legba (29.01.2014), Германн (30.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2014)

----------

